
Lost London venues that helped launch Hendrix, Winehouse and punk - samizdis
https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2020/may/31/tracing-the-lost-london-venues-that-helped-launch-amy-winehouse-hendrix-and-punk
======
truculent
For anyone able to travel to London, Paul Talling does guided walks in which
he shares his wealth of knowledge of the local history (both very old and
recent). Highly recommended for anyone interested in that sort of thing:

[https://www.londonslostrivers.com/](https://www.londonslostrivers.com/)

------
throwaway_pdp09
I knew a lady who put on a show at the 100 Club a few years ago. Hers was a
sort of musical, elegantly presented. Very different from the previous lot
who's picture I gazed on, on the walls. Loadsa well known punk bands (inc.
pistols, obviously). Stuff I seriously would liked to have seen, but by then
it was long in the past. It's quite a small venue.

Things move on. Tomorrow's enviable history is just another one of today's
event, so live in the now.

------
iez9LooT
Funny enough, before reading this article, the only time I heard about The
Roxy was in this song from Crass:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sq7TN_5eXJo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sq7TN_5eXJo)

I guess that's some sort of immortalisation :)

~~~
stuartd
This was the first song that came to mind when I read the article :)

------
comprev
The End venue is another now closed which was pivotal in the London UK music
scene. It was venue which nurtured the (now) heavyweight labels in dubstep,
drum & bass and garage.

------
ubercow13
It's sad how many music venues are closing recently in the UK's cities.
Licensing issues don't help and apparently these days young people prefer
trampolining [1], but I'm not sure recreational trampolining contributes to
culture in quite the same way.

[1] [https://www.theguardian.com/music/2018/dec/31/uk-
nightclubs-...](https://www.theguardian.com/music/2018/dec/31/uk-nightclubs-
suffer-young-people-seek-less-hedonistic-pursuits)

------
fiftyacorn
Joolz Guides of London on youtube covers stuff like this -

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFWqceEDVxifaU3ljzMH5tg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFWqceEDVxifaU3ljzMH5tg)

Its a nice channel for wasting a few hours

